# Winter M3?



## ///Mottey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, I live in Wisconsin and my dad is contemplating whether or not to buy an E46 M3, the only problem is how it would drive in the snow (with snow tires of course). Does anyone here drive an M3 year round and have past experience driving it in the snow and how well does one drive in it? I appreciate your comments.

Thank you, 
Mottey


----------



## icky (Sep 15, 2004)

theres a guy here in alaska that drives his M3 year round except on the "really" bad days.

i would assume you wuld be okay unless you do a lot of uphill icy driving...

just get some really good studded tires... the DSC will take care of the rest.

if im wrong, someone please correct me


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

I drive mine year round.You definitely need to get snow tires.Toronto usually gets a few major snowstorms which do make for major slow going.When you get a little bit of snow driving is no problem .The only thing i wouldn't do is venture up to my cottage in the winter because it is in the snow belt area of Ontario where we get some major snow from mid December until the end of March.We have a family SUV for going north.I guess it depends where you live in Wisconsin and how much snow you get.Toronto also probably has just about the best snow clearing equipment in North America so the roads are cleared very quickly.


----------



## ///Mottey (Nov 8, 2004)

I live in MIlwaukee so I don't think uphill icy or uncleared roads will be a problem, my county usually takes care of that pretty quickly. However, my father drives up to Steven's Point every once in a while and snow storms can be a problem driving back. However, if you guys can live with driving one year round in Canada and Alaska, I wouldn't see the problem driving one year round here.

Another question I have deals with the seasons. Around here it can get as hot as 95 degrees in the summer and well below zero in the winter. Do these drastic seasonal weather differences affect the car in any way (i.e. engine heating problems)?


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

///Mottey said:


> I live in MIlwaukee so I don't think uphill icy or uncleared roads will be a problem, my county usually takes care of that pretty quickly. However, my father drives up to Steven's Point every once in a while and snow storms can be a problem driving back. However, if you guys can live with driving one year round in Canada and Alaska, I wouldn't see the problem driving one year round here.
> 
> Another question I have deals with the seasons. Around here it can get as hot as 95 degrees in the summer and well below zero in the winter. Do these drastic seasonal weather differences affect the car in any way (i.e. engine heating problems)?


Of course it always takes longer for the engine to warm up on very chilly days but the engine has no problems dealing with very hot and cold weather.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Don't drive a M3 but drive regularly in Cheeseland during the winter. Get a good set of snow tires and rims and you should be just fine. The only thing that could slow you down is deep snow, the front spoiler could act as a snow plow and because the car is so low the bottom may scrape in really deep snow.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The M3 is fine with snow tires up to about 6" of snow. Beyond that, ground clearance will stop it.

So long as that's not an issue, he won't have any trouble.


----------



## ///Mottey (Nov 8, 2004)

Alright, thanks guys. You have given me more faith in the M3. :thumbup:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I drive mine year around... but on the really nasty days I feel like the M3 deserves better. Oh well.

You definitely need snows, and the DSC does it's job. Drive like you've got a wimpy 2.5L under the hood and not an S54 and you'll have no troubles.

I've the Dunlop 18" Winter Sport M3's in OEM sizes. They are a light snow tire, which means they are ok in the dry and wet. For heavy snow areas, I'd go for Blizzaks on 17"s.


----------



## itsabouttime (Feb 22, 2005)

*no problem in winter*

it just snowed 6 inches in western connecticut. The roads were snow covered and the intersections had 6 plus inches of snow piled up. i got out of the garage with my 2004 M3 and there was no problem. I have the blizzak ws-50 on all fours. There was minimal traction problems. no skidding. It is definately a car that can be driven (with snow tires) in the winter. 
i was concerned about this before i got the car. this forum helped me to decide to go for it. I can tell you that the M3 does not handicap you in the snow as long as you have the right tires on all four wheels.


----------



## 330ci2B (Apr 2, 2002)

Put on some snows, use mine 365 in Michigan. Only problem is ground clearance, not traction.


----------

